# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  أهل الفرض ... وأهل الفضل

## أم أروى المكية

من أهل الفرض ... ومن أهل الفضل

أهل الفرض من أصحاب اليمين 
وأهل الفضل من المقربين
****
أهل الفرض كثير من المسلمين
 وأهل الفضل قليل من المحسنين
****
أهل الفرض يصومون رمضان ويفطرون بقية العام
 وأهل الفضل يصومون الستة البيض والاثنين والخميس، وتسع ذي الحجة، ويوم عرفة وعاشوراء
****
أهل الفرض يصلون الفرائض دون نقصان
 وأهل الفضل: "تَتَجَافَى جُنُوبُهُمْ عَنِ الْمَضَاجِعِ يَدْعُونَ رَبَّهُمْ خَوْفًا وَطَمَعًا" (السجدة:16)
****
أهل الفرض "إِذَا مَا غَضِبُوا هُمْ يَغْفِرُونَ " (الشورى:37)
 وأهل الفضل إذا ما ظلموا هم يحسنون
****
أهل الفرض يقابلون الحسنة بالحسنة، والسيئة بالسيئة 
وأهل الفضل يقابلون الحسنة بأحسن منها، والسيئة بالحسنة 
****
أهل الفرض يخرجون فقط زكاة المال
 وأهل الفضل: "يُنْفِقُونَ أَمْوَالَهُمْ بِاللَّيْلِ وَالنَّهَارِ سِرًّا وَعَلانِيَةً" (البقرة: 274)
****
أهل الفرض يردون السلام
وأهل الفضل يصنعون السلام
****
أهل الفرض "يحب أحدهم لأخيه ما يحبه لنفسه" 
وأهل الفضل: "يُؤْثِرُونَ عَلَى أَنْفُسِهِمْ وَلَوْ كَانَ بِهِمْ خَصَاصَةٌ " (الحشر:9) 
****
أهل الفرض مشاركون في مشاريع الخير
 وأهل الفضل مبادرون إلى المشاريع الخيرية الجديدة 
****
أهل الفرض يسعون لخدمة أنفسهم أولاً ثم دينهم ثم أمتهم 
وأهل الفضل يضحُّون بأنفسهم من أجل دينهم وأوطانهم وأمتهم 
****
أهل الفرض وقافون عند حدود الله
وأهل الفضل حافظون لحدود الله
****
أهل الفرض يطمعون في قوله تعالى: "فَمَن زُحْزِحَ عَنِ النَّارِ وَأُدْخِلَ الْجَنَّةَ فَقَدْ فَازَ" (آل عمران:185)
، وأهل الفضل يتنافسون على قوله تعالى: "فَأُوْلَئِكَ لَهُمُ الدَّرَجَاتُ الْعُلَا" (طه:75 ) .
****
جعلنا الله وإياكم من أهل الفضل برحمته وإحسانه .
  (منقول)

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

> جعلنا الله وإياكم من أهل الفضل برحمته وإحسانه .
>   (منقول)


آمين

----------


## أم أروى المكية

جزيت الجنة أخيتي أم رفيدة وبورك فيك .

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

> جزيت الجنة أخيتي أم رفيدة وبورك فيك .


ولك مثل أختي الغالية .

----------

